# Merckx BB size



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

I have searched and found 68 and 70 mm Italian threaded bottom brackets. Which would be the correct size for my Strada OS?

Thanks in advance - Eric in AZ


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

minneso said:


> I have searched and found 68 and 70 mm Italian threaded bottom brackets. Which would be the correct size for my Strada OS?
> 
> Thanks in advance - Eric in AZ


70.

I have NEVER seen a 68 Italian thread BB.


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

*Thanks!*

An eBay seller listed the BB as 68 x109.5 but now I know 70 is the correct size.

Thanks again Eric in AZ


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Pop one on my frame too before you send it, ok. Thanks.


----------

